
Ask HN: Good anti-virus software for windows? - curiously
I&#x27;m using Bitdefender and it honestly is a resource hog. I&#x27;m wondering what anti-virus, firewall programs windows users on HN can recommend.<p>I don&#x27;t mind paying but honestly feel like sometimes I am getting ripped off by the AV vendors.
======
itsuart
I'm not using any AV for like a decade. Cheap router is my firewall. Common
sense is my "threat prevention".

------
jimkri
I cannot stand most AV vendors everything about the software seems
untrustworthy, AVG and AVAST. I don't trust them really, they seem bloated and
phony. I use Malwarebytes, which was already suggested and I also use
SuperAntiSpyware. I also try to watch what websites I am on, and what I
download, basically just common sense like someone else has stated. I haven't
encountered anything major that I could not remove, I did get have a insanely
bad piece of adware/spyware that affected my browsers maybe a year ago that I
had to do a system restore, probably was the most annoying piece of adware I
have encountered.

------
meat_fist
[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-
essentia...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-essentials-
download)

------
davismwfl
I don't use my windows machine very often anymore, but I use Microsoft
Security Essentials and Malwarebytes:
[https://www.malwarebytes.org](https://www.malwarebytes.org) which seem to
compliment each other pretty decently, and neither ever seem to get in the
way.

------
davidgerard
ClamWin if I find myself in a position where this is my problem.

The researchers at the AV companies all talk to each other. Every AV does a
pretty similar detection job. So the difference are PITA factor.

------
blackZero
Try Comodo Internet Security, it's free and it does not bother you or just
FREE yourself from the Matrix(Windows) and switch to the real world(Linux).

------
_RPM
You don't need AV software.

